# Franklin Hunting Club 3RD Annual ATV Poker/Trail Ride



## Franklin hunting club

*Franklin Hunting club’s 3rd annual ATV/Poker trail ride *
*Saturday **July 30 2011** Ride Start time is **10:30 am *
*RAIN OR SHINE AND PLEASE COME EARLY*
*Come join us on Franklin Hunting club’s 3rd annual ATV/Poker trail ride through thousand’s of acres of hills, dirt roads, trails, mud and creeks. Starting from our camp house we will ride the dirt roads and trails of **Monroe** and **Wilcox**County** for a fun filled day. Come ride with some old friends and meet some new ones along the way and Yes your kids will be just fine for this type of ride but it is a fairly long ride that will be 5 to 6 hours depending on how long people play around in the creeks. Donations for the ride will be $20 per ATV / UTV/Jeep/Golf cart/etc and yes the parking is included in that donation –Plus any kids 16 and under will ride for free that day. We will have dinner plates available for you to preorder before the ride begins that day if you would like a meal ready for you and your kids when you get back before you load up to go home or stay and hang out that’s parts up to you and if you signed up for the poker run game you might be a winner of a large pocket full of money that day as well. Ride Start time will be **10:30 a.m.** sharp. Please come a little early we are expecting around 200 people so you will need a little extra time to get parked & unloaded and have all your things in order before we leave. The next stop will be Gaines Grocery local store 15 minutes away from our starting point on the 4 wheelers to basically let you get needed Gas and snacks for the few that were running late. Only Primitive camping spots will be available RSVP - Need more info call? **Bryan Griffin **850-712-4319** [email protected]*

*Directions : **103 County Road 13 Coy, AL 36435 or GPS **31.892267, -87.408933 *

*From Monroeville** - Take Hwy 41 N out of Monroeville Headed towards Camden and for the next 35 minutes or so you will see a lot of hills and curves but just stay on hwy 41 N and you will drive through a few towns one called Franklin and the next one called Hybert on 41 N. You are in Wilcox county now and only 7 minutes away. You will turn Left onto **County Road 8 **directly in front of **AD's country store **off of Hwy 41 N then go 2 or 3 miles to a four way stop and take a Left and we are 100 yards on the left in a big white house. *

*From Camden** – Take Hwy. 41 South toward Monroeville turn RIGHT onto **County Road 8** directly in front of AD's country store **off of Hwy 41 S then go 2 or 3 miles to a four way stop then turn Left and we are 100 yards on the left in a big white house. *


----------



## MikeG

Is this the same one you held last year that was about 50 miles long and ten bucks a person? It was a great time.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

:yes:It's the same ride with a few upgrades this year, a few new roads to ride on and the same basic route we went last year just a few new stoping points for a poker card draw if you choose to play in the poker run for those who like a good chance at winning some money. There is also is a rope swing at one of the two creeks this year we will visit and if you want to you can drive your ATV and UTV up one of the creeks a couple of miles without any problems we will allow time for the ones that want to do that. We will also have someone at the camp to watch everyones truck and trailers left behind while doing all the cooking for us this year so everyone can eat if they like after we get back. We are charging $20 per bike this year and kids under 16 are free. We have to pay the man who owns the big field behide our camp house to park all those trailers this year due to lack of parking space for the estimated people that will be on the ride this year and the parking is included in the price so I feel like it's a pretty good deal considering the crazy amount those parks charge a family. You want be disappointed it's a fun filled day and by all means bring the kids they should be just fine on this type of ride. All Driving directions and other details I will posted above. Thanks Bryan 850-712-4319


----------



## MikeG

Thid was a great time last year...hopefully we can make it.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Here a few more pictures from our ride


----------



## Franklin hunting club

A few more pictures from our rides.


----------



## Franklin hunting club

More pictures


----------



## Franklin hunting club

More picture


----------



## Franklin hunting club

bump


----------



## archer-1

Only 10 Days away.....Its Gonna be FUN !


----------



## reelsmooth19

Looks like a good time, now Im going to have to get one!


----------



## Franklin hunting club

You would enjoy yourself on this ride, it's fun.


----------



## archer-1

Its less than a week away now! If you dont come you will be missing a ton of fun!!!


----------



## Franklin hunting club

Went up there this weekend and cut the grass and checked some roads. No dust and plenty of water in mud holes so far.:thumbup:


----------



## archer-1

And getting a little rain right now too!


----------



## archer-1

It was Fun!


----------



## TailRazor

Is this gonna be a annual thing?


----------



## archer-1

It is !


----------

